# Amanda Help Needed [Old Thread - Switched To BackupPC]

## JjcampNR

I've recently configured Amanda to do some really simple backups of a server, however it seems as though nothing is getting backed up.  When I try and restore from a backup tape I get a message saying that no dumps could be found.  I'm totally lost as to what the problem could be, and if anyone can help me I'll be in your debt.  I'll attach the actual messages and log files below:

```
 molar DailySet # cat disklist

##########################################################################

# client        partition       dumptype        # mountpoint             #

##########################################################################

127.0.0.1       sda3            comp-root       # /

127.0.0.1       sdb1            holdingdisk      # /backup

127.0.0.1       sda4            normal            # /home

```

```
molar DailySet # cat amanda.conf

# type "man amanda"

#############################################################

# Local Parameters                                          #

#############################################################

org             "Brontes3d"           #name of orginization

mailto          "root@127.0.0.1"      #where to send important mail on status/erors

dumpcycle       7   #how many days between full dumps

runspercycle    5   #how many times to run per week

tapecycle       6   #how many tapes are in the entire tape cycle (runspercycle + 1)

dumpuser        "amanda"  #user created for amanda backups

printer         "lp"      #location of printer (ours is not here, but we don't really need this)

#tpchanger      "chg-manual"  # tape changer info

tapedev         "/dev/nst0"  #non-rewinding tape device

runtapes        1   #how many tapes to use per run

labelstr        "^DailySet-[0-9][0-9]*$" 

#############################################################

# Strategy Parameters                                       #

#############################################################

ctimeout        60

dtimeout        3600

etimeout        600   #how many seconds to wait for estimate per filesystem

netusage        2000  #max bandwidth for Amanda, in KB/s

inparallel      10    #max client dumps running in parallel

dumporder       "tttTTTTTTT"  #shortest time first, then do longer dumps

maxdumps        10

bumpsize        10 Mb

bumpmult        1.5

bumpdays        1

############################################################

# Resource Parameters                                      #

############################################################

tapetype        v23   #what type of tape are we using

                      #see definition below

define tapetype v23 {

    comment "just produced by tapetype program"

    length 76550 mbytes

    filemark 3951 kbytes

    speed 3943 kps

}

holdingdisk hd1 { 

    comment "Main Holding Disk"

    directory "/backup/dumps"   #mount point of holding disk

    use 81920 Mb                #space to be used, in Mb (80Gig in this case)

}

#############################################################

# File and Database Locations                               #

#############################################################

diskfile        "/etc/amanda/info/disklist"

infofile        "/etc/amanda/info/curinfo"      #database directory

logdir          "/etc/amanda/info"              #log directory

indexdir        "/etc/amanda/info/index"        #index directory

tapelist        "tapelist"

tapebufs        20

reserve         100

autoflush       off

includefile     "/etc/amanda/global.conf"

#############################################################

# Dumptype Definitions                                      #

#############################################################

define dumptype global {

    comment "Global definitions"

    index yes

}

define dumptype always-full {

    global

    comment "Full dump of this filesystem always"

    compress none

    priority high

    dumpcycle 0

}

define dumptype root-tar {

    global

    program "GNUTAR"

    comment "root partitions dumped with tar"

    compress none

    index

    exclude list "/usr/local/lib/amanda/exclude.gtar"

    priority low

}

define dumptype user-tar {

    root-tar

    comment "user partitions dumped with tar"

    priority medium

}

define dumptype high-tar {

    root-tar

    comment "partitions dumped with tar"

    priority high

}

define dumptype comp-root-tar {

    root-tar

    comment "Root partitions with compression"

    compress client fast

}

define dumptype comp-user-tar {

    user-tar

    compress client fast

}

define dumptype holding-disk {

    global

    comment "The master-host holding disk itself"

    holdingdisk no # do not use the holding disk

    priority medium

}

define dumptype comp-user {

    global

    comment "Non-root partitions on reasonably fast machines"

    compress client fast

    priority medium

}

define dumptype nocomp-user {

    comp-user

    comment "Non-root partitions on slow machines"

    compress none

}

define dumptype comp-root {

    global

    comment "Root partitions with compression"

    compress client fast

    priority low

}

define dumptype nocomp-root {

    comp-root

    comment "Root partitions without compression"

    compress none

}

define dumptype comp-high {

    global

    comment "very important partitions on fast machines"

    compress client best

    priority high

}

define dumptype nocomp-high {

    comp-high

    comment "very important partitions on slow machines"

    compress none

}

define dumptype nocomp-test {

    global

    comment "test dump without compression, no /etc/dumpdates recording"

    compress none

    record no

    priority medium

}

define dumptype comp-test {

    nocomp-test

    comment "test dump with compression, no /etc/dumpdates recording"

    compress client fast

}

define dumptype home {

    global

    comment "backup of home directories"

    compress client fast

    priority high

}

```

```
molar info # ls

amdump.1  curinfo   index           log.20041123.0

amdump.2  disklist  log.20041122.0  oldlog

molar info # cat amdump.1

amdump: start at Mon Nov 22 21:43:55 EST 2004

amdump: datestamp 20041122

planner: pid 11321 executable /usr/libexec/planner version 2.4.4p3

planner: build: VERSION="Amanda-2.4.4p3"

planner:        BUILT_DATE="Mon Nov 22 20:51:56 EST 2004"

planner:        BUILT_MACH="Linux molar 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP Wed Jun 23 08:14:30 EST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux"

planner:        CC="gcc"

planner:        CONFIGURE_COMMAND="'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-db=db' '--with-tape-server=molar' '--with-index-server=molar' '--with-user=amanda' '--with-group=amanda' '--with-gnutar-listdir=/var/spool/amanda/tar-lists' '--with-config=DailySet1' '--with-tmpdir=/var/spool/amanda/tmp' '--with-buffered-dump' '--without-debugging' '--without-pic' '--localstatedir=/var/spool/amanda' '--with-smbclient=/usr/bin/smbclient' 'CC=gcc' 'CFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CXXFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CXX=g++' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--no-create' '--no-recursion'"

planner: paths: bindir="/usr/bin" sbindir="/usr/sbin"

planner:        libexecdir="/usr/libexec" mandir="/usr/share/man"

planner:        AMANDA_TMPDIR="/var/spool/amanda/tmp" AMANDA_DBGDIR=UNDEF

planner:        CONFIG_DIR="/etc/amanda" DEV_PREFIX="/dev/"

planner:        RDEV_PREFIX="/dev/" DUMP="/usr/sbin/dump"

planner:        RESTORE="/usr/sbin/restore" VDUMP=UNDEF VRESTORE=UNDEF

planner:        XFSDUMP=UNDEF XFSRESTORE=UNDEF VXDUMP=UNDEF VXRESTORE=UNDEF

planner:        SAMBA_CLIENT="/usr/bin/smbclient" GNUTAR="/bin/tar"

planner:        COMPRESS_PATH="/bin/gzip" UNCOMPRESS_PATH="/bin/gzip"

planner:        LPRCMD="/usr/bin/lpr" MAILER="/bin/Mail"

planner:        listed_incr_dir="/var/spool/amanda/tar-lists"

planner: defs:  DEFAULT_SERVER="molar" DEFAULT_CONFIG="DailySet1"

planner:        DEFAULT_TAPE_SERVER="molar"

planner:        DEFAULT_TAPE_DEVICE="/dev/null" HAVE_MMAP HAVE_SYSVSHM

planner:        LOCKING=POSIX_FCNTL SETPGRP_VOID AMANDA_DEBUG_DAYS=4

planner:        BSD_SECURITY USE_AMANDAHOSTS CLIENT_LOGIN="amanda"

planner:        FORCE_USERID HAVE_GZIP COMPRESS_SUFFIX=".gz"

planner:        COMPRESS_FAST_OPT="--fast" COMPRESS_BEST_OPT="--best"

planner:        UNCOMPRESS_OPT="-dc"

READING CONF FILES...

planner: time 0.001: startup took 0.001 secs

SETTING UP FOR ESTIMATES...

planner: time 0.001: setting up estimates took 0.000 secs

GETTING ESTIMATES...

driver: pid 11322 executable /usr/libexec/driver version 2.4.4p3

driver: tape size 78387200

driver: send-cmd time 0.002 to taper: START-TAPER 20041122

planner: time 0.001: getting estimates took 0.000 secs

FAILED QUEUE: empty

DONE QUEUE: empty

ANALYZING ESTIMATES...

INITIAL SCHEDULE (size 7966):

DELAYING DUMPS IF NEEDED, total_size 7966, tape length 78387200 mark 3951

  delay: Total size now 7966.

PROMOTING DUMPS IF NEEDED, total_lev0 0, balanced_size 0...

planner: time 0.001: analysis took 0.000 secs

GENERATING SCHEDULE:

--------

ENDFLUSH

--------

driver: started dumper0 pid 11324

taper: pid 11323 executable taper version 2.4.4p3

taper: page size is 4096

taper: buffer size is 32768

taper: buffer[00] at 0x402e1000

taper: buffer[01] at 0x402e9000

taper: buffer[02] at 0x402f1000

taper: buffer[03] at 0x402f9000

taper: buffer[04] at 0x40301000

taper: buffer[05] at 0x40309000

taper: buffer[06] at 0x40311000

taper: buffer[07] at 0x40319000

taper: buffer[08] at 0x40321000

taper: buffer[09] at 0x40329000

taper: buffer[10] at 0x40331000

taper: buffer[11] at 0x40339000

taper: buffer[12] at 0x40341000

taper: buffer[13] at 0x40349000

taper: buffer[14] at 0x40351000

taper: buffer[15] at 0x40359000

taper: buffer[16] at 0x40361000

taper: buffer[17] at 0x40369000

taper: buffer[18] at 0x40371000

taper: buffer[19] at 0x40379000

taper: buffer structures at 0x40381000 for 240 bytes

dumper: pid 11325 executable dumper1 version 2.4.4p3, using port 552

driver: started dumper1 pid 11325

dumper: pid 11324 executable dumper0 version 2.4.4p3, using port 551

dumper: pid 11327 executable dumper2 version 2.4.4p3, using port 554

driver: started dumper2 pid 11327

driver: started dumper3 pid 11328

dumper: pid 11328 executable dumper3 version 2.4.4p3, using port 556

dumper: pid 11329 executable dumper4 version 2.4.4p3, using port 557

driver: started dumper4 pid 11329

driver: started dumper5 pid 11330

driver: started dumper6 pid 11331

dumper: pid 11330 executable dumper5 version 2.4.4p3, using port 558

dumper: pid 11331 executable dumper6 version 2.4.4p3, using port 559

driver: started dumper7 pid 11332

driver: started dumper8 pid 11333

dumper: pid 11332 executable dumper7 version 2.4.4p3, using port 560

dumper: pid 11333 executable dumper8 version 2.4.4p3, using port 561

driver: started dumper9 pid 11334

driver: adding holding disk 0 dir /tmp/amanda/dumps size 7470524

driver: adding holding disk 1 dir /backup/dumps size 83886080

reserving 91356604 out of 91356604 for degraded-mode dumps

driver: flush size 0

driver: start time 0.034 inparallel 10 bandwidth 7000 diskspace 91356604 dir OBSOLETE datestamp 20041122 driver: drain-ends tapeq FIRST big-dumpers tttTTTTTTT

dumper: pid 11334 executable dumper9 version 2.4.4p3, using port 562

taper: read label `DailySet-01' date `X'

taper: wrote label `DailySet-01' date `20041122'

driver: result time 17.872 from taper: TAPER-OK

driver: state time 17.872 free kps: 7000 space: 91356604 taper: idle idle-dumpers: 10 qlen tapeq: 0 runq: 0 roomq: 0 wakeup: 86400 driver-idle: not-idle

driver: interface-state time 17.872 if : free 2000 if ETH1: free 1000 if LOCAL: free 4000

driver: hdisk-state time 17.872 hdisk 0: free 7470524 dumpers 0 hdisk 1: free 83886080 dumpers 0

driver: QUITTING time 17.872 telling children to quit

driver: send-cmd time 17.872 to dumper0: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.872 to dumper1: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.872 to dumper2: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.872 to dumper3: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper4: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper5: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper6: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper7: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper8: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to dumper9: QUIT

driver: send-cmd time 17.873 to taper: QUIT

taper: DONE [idle wait: 0.001 secs]

taper: writing end marker. [DailySet-01 OK kb 0 fm 0]

driver: FINISHED time 23.513

amdump: end at Mon Nov 22 21:44:19 EST 2004

```

And then we have...

```
molar DailySet # amadmin DailySet find molar sdb4

Scanning /tmp/amanda/dumps...

Scanning /backup/dumps...

Scanning /tmp/amanda/dumps...

Scanning /backup/dumps...

No dump to list

```

And finally:

```

molar info # cat log.20041122.0

START driver date 20041122

START planner date 20041122

FINISH planner date 20041122

WARNING driver WARNING: got empty schedule from planner

STATS driver startup time 0.033

START taper datestamp 20041122 label DailySet-01 tape 0

INFO taper tape DailySet-01 kb 0 fm 0 [OK]

FINISH driver date 20041122 time 23.513

```

PLEASE, any help is appreciated I just don't know what's wrong with this config and why I can't restore off the dumps.  Also, nothing ever shows up in the holding disk, although this may not be symptomatic of a problem.

Thanks in advance,

Josh

----------

## JjcampNR

**Bump** 

Anyone?  I'll order you a pizza or something if someone can help me solve this!

--Josh

----------

## KeithReuters

 *Quote:*   

> ############################################################# 
> 
> # Dumptype Definitions                                      # 
> 
> ############################################################# 
> ...

 

It looks like you are not opening the brackets correctly...?

----------

## bone

That'll be an extra large pepperoni and bacon  :Smile: 

----------

## JjcampNR

Ah, yes...unfortunately that was just poor copy/paste execution on my part.  The dumptype definition is correct in the config file.  I'll update the post so it reflects this.  I've actually been receiving some pretty good info from the #amanda IRC chanel, I feel that I'm actually very close to getting this solved, but not quite there yet.

Thanks for the check, but that wasn't it.   :Cool: 

My problem right now is that I pass amcheck with no errors or warnings, but when I run a dump, and then amstatus, I get no dump or dump report and this is the output of amstatus:

```

molar etc # sudo -u amanda amstatus DailySet

Using /etc/amanda/info/amdump.1 from Mon Nov 29 22:58:56 EST 2004

127.0.0.1:sda3 0 planner: [disk sda3, all estimate failed]

127.0.0.1:sda4 0 planner: [disk sda4, all estimate failed]

127.0.0.1:sdb1 0 planner: [disk sdb1, all estimate failed]

SUMMARY          part      real  estimated

                           size       size

partition       :   3

estimated       :   0                    0k

flush           :   0         0k

failed          :   3                    0k           (  0.00%)

wait for dumping:   0                    0k           (  0.00%)

dumping to tape :   0                    0k           (  0.00%)

dumping         :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

dumped          :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

wait for writing:   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

wait to flush   :   0         0k         0k (100.00%) (  0.00%)

writing to tape :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

failed to tape  :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

taped           :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

  tape 1        :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) DailySet-02

10 dumpers idle : not-idle

taper idle

network free kps:      7000

holding space   :  83886080k (100.00%)

 0 dumpers busy :  0:00:00  (  0.00%)

```

So it looks like something is still not quite right.  Offer still stands though, fix and and I'll buy pizza or something similar.

--Josh

----------

## JjcampNR

Ok, so things have been moving along, but still are not working 100% yet.  I got a dump to start running, but the first dump that actually went to tape looks to be quite hung up.  I'll post any info I think may be important but if I missed something let me know and I'll post it:

This is the amstatus report that's been showing up since about an hour after I started the dump 72hrs ago, before this everything was going ok (numbers changing, things getting completed, etc):

```
molar DailySet # sudo -u amanda amstatus DailySet

Using /etc/amanda/info/amdump from Fri Dec  3 20:34:40 EST 2004

127.0.0.1:sda3 0   716333k finished (20:40:59)

127.0.0.1:sda4 0 planner: [dump larger than tape, 109228990 KB, but cannot incremental dump new disk]

127.0.0.1:sdb1 0  8796385k dumping to tape (20:40:59)

SUMMARY          part      real  estimated

                           size       size

partition       :   3

estimated       :   3            228007435k

flush           :   0         0k

failed          :   1            218457980k           ( 95.81%)

wait for dumping:   0                    0k           (  0.00%)

dumping to tape :   1              8796385k           (  3.86%)

dumping         :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

dumped          :   2   9512718k   9549455k ( 99.62%) (  4.17%)

wait for writing:   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

wait to flush   :   0         0k         0k (100.00%) (  0.00%)

writing to tape :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

failed to tape  :   0         0k         0k (  0.00%) (  0.00%)

taped           :   1    716333k    753070k ( 95.12%) (  0.31%)

  tape 1        :   1    716333k    753070k (  0.91%) DailySet-05

9 dumpers idle  : not-idle

taper writing, tapeq: 0

network free kps:      6970

holding space   :  83886080k (100.00%)

 dumper0 busy   :  0:03:29  ( 60.47%)

   taper busy   :  0:02:16  ( 39.45%)

 0 dumpers busy :  0:02:16  ( 39.53%)             no-hold:  0:02:16  (100.00%)

 1 dumper busy  :  0:03:29  ( 60.47%)             no-hold:  0:03:14  ( 92.84%)

                                               start-wait:  0:00:14  (  7.16%)

```

Here's the output for my latest log file:

```
molar info # cat log

DISK planner 127.0.0.1 sda3

DISK planner 127.0.0.1 sdb1

DISK planner 127.0.0.1 sda4

START planner date 20041203

INFO planner Adding new disk 127.0.0.1:sda3.

INFO planner Adding new disk 127.0.0.1:sdb1.

INFO planner Adding new disk 127.0.0.1:sda4.

START driver date 20041203

START taper datestamp 20041203 label DailySet-05 tape 0

FAIL planner 127.0.0.1 sda4 20041203 0 [dump larger than tape, 109228990 KB, but cannot incremental dump new disk]

FINISH planner date 20041203

STATS driver startup time 32.943

SUCCESS dumper 127.0.0.1 sda3 20041203 0 [sec 209.561 kb 716333 kps 3418.2 orig-kb 1505880]

SUCCESS taper 127.0.0.1 sda3 20041203 0 [sec 136.724 kb 716334 kps 5239.2 {wr: writers 22387 rdwait 0.000 wrwait 127.734 filemark 8.805}]
```

Output from my amdump file:

```
cat amdump

amdump: start at Fri Dec  3 20:34:40 EST 2004

amdump: datestamp 20041203

planner: pid 17922 executable /usr/libexec/planner version 2.4.4p3

planner: build: VERSION="Amanda-2.4.4p3"

planner:        BUILT_DATE="Mon Nov 22 20:51:56 EST 2004"

planner:        BUILT_MACH="Linux molar 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP Wed Jun 23 08:14:30 EST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux"

planner:        CC="gcc"

planner:        CONFIGURE_COMMAND="'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-db=db' '--with-tape-server=molar' '--with-index-server=molar' '--with-user=amanda' '--with-group=amanda' '--with-gnutar-listdir=/var/spool/amanda/tar-lists' '--with-config=DailySet1' '--with-tmpdir=/var/spool/amanda/tmp' '--with-buffered-dump' '--without-debugging' '--without-pic' '--localstatedir=/var/spool/amanda' '--with-smbclient=/usr/bin/smbclient' 'CC=gcc' 'CFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CXXFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CXX=g++' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--no-create' '--no-recursion'"

planner: paths: bindir="/usr/bin" sbindir="/usr/sbin"

planner:        libexecdir="/usr/libexec" mandir="/usr/share/man"

planner:        AMANDA_TMPDIR="/var/spool/amanda/tmp" AMANDA_DBGDIR=UNDEF

planner:        CONFIG_DIR="/etc/amanda" DEV_PREFIX="/dev/"

planner:        RDEV_PREFIX="/dev/" DUMP="/usr/sbin/dump"

planner:        RESTORE="/usr/sbin/restore" VDUMP=UNDEF VRESTORE=UNDEF

planner:        XFSDUMP=UNDEF XFSRESTORE=UNDEF VXDUMP=UNDEF VXRESTORE=UNDEF

planner:        SAMBA_CLIENT="/usr/bin/smbclient" GNUTAR="/bin/tar"

planner:        COMPRESS_PATH="/bin/gzip" UNCOMPRESS_PATH="/bin/gzip"

planner:        LPRCMD="/usr/bin/lpr" MAILER="/bin/Mail"

planner:        listed_incr_dir="/var/spool/amanda/tar-lists"

planner: defs:  DEFAULT_SERVER="molar" DEFAULT_CONFIG="DailySet1"

planner:        DEFAULT_TAPE_SERVER="molar"

planner:        DEFAULT_TAPE_DEVICE="/dev/null" HAVE_MMAP HAVE_SYSVSHM

planner:        LOCKING=POSIX_FCNTL SETPGRP_VOID AMANDA_DEBUG_DAYS=4

planner:        BSD_SECURITY USE_AMANDAHOSTS CLIENT_LOGIN="amanda"

planner:        FORCE_USERID HAVE_GZIP COMPRESS_SUFFIX=".gz"

planner:        COMPRESS_FAST_OPT="--fast" COMPRESS_BEST_OPT="--best"

planner:        UNCOMPRESS_OPT="-dc"

READING CONF FILES...

planner: time 0.001: startup took 0.001 secs

SETTING UP FOR ESTIMATES...

planner: time 0.001: setting up estimates for 127.0.0.1:sda3

127.0.0.1:sda3 overdue 12756 days for level 0

setup_estimate: 127.0.0.1:sda3: command 0, options:

    last_level -1 next_level0 -12756 level_days 0

    getting estimates 0 (0) -1 (-1) -1 (-1)

planner: time 0.001: setting up estimates for 127.0.0.1:sdb1

127.0.0.1:sdb1 overdue 12756 days for level 0

setup_estimate: 127.0.0.1:sdb1: command 0, options:

    last_level -1 next_level0 -12756 level_days 0

    getting estimates 0 (0) -1 (-1) -1 (-1)

planner: time 0.001: setting up estimates for 127.0.0.1:sda4

127.0.0.1:sda4 overdue 12756 days for level 0

setup_estimate: 127.0.0.1:sda4: command 0, options:

    last_level -1 next_level0 -12756 level_days 0

    getting estimates 0 (0) -1 (-1) -1 (-1)

planner: time 0.001: setting up estimates took 0.000 secs

GETTING ESTIMATES...

driver: pid 17923 executable /usr/libexec/driver version 2.4.4p3

driver: tape size 78387200

driver: send-cmd time 0.002 to taper: START-TAPER 20041203

driver: started dumper0 pid 17926

driver: started dumper1 pid 17927

driver: started dumper2 pid 17929

driver: started dumper3 pid 17930

driver: started dumper4 pid 17931

driver: started dumper5 pid 17932

driver: started dumper6 pid 17933

driver: started dumper7 pid 17934

driver: started dumper8 pid 17935

driver: started dumper9 pid 17936

taper: pid 17925 executable taper version 2.4.4p3

taper: page size is 4096

taper: buffer size is 32768

taper: buffer[00] at 0x402e1000

taper: buffer[01] at 0x402e9000

taper: buffer[02] at 0x402f1000

taper: buffer[03] at 0x402f9000

taper: buffer[04] at 0x40301000

taper: buffer[05] at 0x40309000

taper: buffer[06] at 0x40311000

taper: buffer[07] at 0x40319000

taper: buffer[08] at 0x40321000

taper: buffer[09] at 0x40329000

taper: buffer[10] at 0x40331000

taper: buffer[11] at 0x40339000

taper: buffer[12] at 0x40341000

taper: buffer[13] at 0x40349000

taper: buffer[14] at 0x40351000

taper: buffer[15] at 0x40359000

taper: buffer[16] at 0x40361000

taper: buffer[17] at 0x40369000

taper: buffer[18] at 0x40371000

taper: buffer[19] at 0x40379000

taper: buffer structures at 0x40381000 for 240 bytes

dumper: pid 17936 executable dumper9 version 2.4.4p3, using port 576

dumper: pid 17930 executable dumper3 version 2.4.4p3, using port 571

dumper: pid 17931 executable dumper4 version 2.4.4p3, using port 572

dumper: pid 17932 executable dumper5 version 2.4.4p3, using port 573

dumper: pid 17933 executable dumper6 version 2.4.4p3, using port 574

dumper: pid 17929 executable dumper2 version 2.4.4p3, using port 570

dumper: pid 17927 executable dumper1 version 2.4.4p3, using port 568

dumper: pid 17926 executable dumper0 version 2.4.4p3, using port 567

dumper: pid 17934 executable dumper7 version 2.4.4p3, using port 575

dumper: pid 17935 executable dumper8 version 2.4.4p3, using port 577

taper: read label `DailySet-05' date `X'

taper: wrote label `DailySet-05' date `20041203'

planner: time 32.947: got result for host 127.0.0.1 disk sda4: 0 -> 218457980K, -1 -> -1K, -1 -> -1K

planner: time 32.947: got result for host 127.0.0.1 disk sdb1: 0 -> 17592770K, -1 -> -1K, -1 -> -1K

planner: time 32.947: got result for host 127.0.0.1 disk sda3: 0 -> 1506140K, -1 -> -1K, -1 -> -1K

planner: time 32.947: getting estimates took 32.945 secs

FAILED QUEUE: empty

DONE QUEUE:

  0: 127.0.0.1  sda4

  1: 127.0.0.1  sdb1

  2: 127.0.0.1  sda3

ANALYZING ESTIMATES...

pondering 127.0.0.1:sda4... next_level0 -12756 last_level -1 (due for level 0) (new disk, can't switch to degraded mode)

  curr level 0 size 109228990 total size 109240939 total_lev0 109228990 balanced-lev0size 21845798

pondering 127.0.0.1:sdb1... next_level0 -12756 last_level -1 (due for level 0) (new disk, can't switch to degraded mode)

  curr level 0 size 8796385 total size 118041307 total_lev0 118025375 balanced-lev0size 23605075

pondering 127.0.0.1:sda3... next_level0 -12756 last_level -1 (due for level 0) (new disk, can't switch to degraded mode)

  curr level 0 size 753070 total size 118798360 total_lev0 118778445 balanced-lev0size 23755689

INITIAL SCHEDULE (size 118798360):

  127.0.0.1 sda4 pri 12758 lev 0 size 109228990

  127.0.0.1 sdb1 pri 12757 lev 0 size 8796385

  127.0.0.1 sda3 pri 12756 lev 0 size 753070

DELAYING DUMPS IF NEEDED, total_size 118798360, tape length 78387200 mark 3951

planner: FAILED 127.0.0.1 sda4 20041203 0 [dump larger than tape, 109228990 KB, but cannot incremental dump new disk]

  delay: Total size now 9565387.

PROMOTING DUMPS IF NEEDED, total_lev0 9549455, balanced_size 23755689...

planner: time 32.947: analysis took 0.000 secs

GENERATING SCHEDULE:

--------

ENDFLUSH

DUMP 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sdb1 20041203 12757 0 1970:1:1:0:0:0 8796385 293212

DUMP 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sda3 20041203 12756 0 1970:1:1:0:0:0 753070 25102

--------

driver: adding holding disk 0 dir /backup/dumps size 83886080

reserving 83886080 out of 83886080 for degraded-mode dumps

driver: flush size 0

driver: start time 32.943 inparallel 10 bandwidth 7000 diskspace 83886080 dir OBSOLETE datestamp 20041203 driver: drain-ends tapeq FIRST big-dumpers tttTTTTTTT

driver: result time 32.943 from taper: TAPER-OK

driver: send-cmd time 32.943 to dumper0: FILE-DUMP 00-00001 /backup/dumps/20041203/127.0.0.1.sda3.0 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sda3 NODEVICE 0 1970:1:1:0:0:0 1073741824 GNUTAR 753152 |;bsd-auth;compress-fast;index;exclude-list=/usr/local/lib/amanda/exclude.gtar;

driver: state time 32.943 free kps: 6970 space: 83132928 taper: idle idle-dumpers: 9 qlen tapeq: 0 runq: 1 roomq: 0 wakeup: 15 driver-idle: start-wait

driver: interface-state time 32.943 if : free 1970 if ETH1: free 1000 if LOCAL: free 4000

driver: hdisk-state time 32.943 hdisk 0: free 83132928 dumpers 1

dumper: pid 17926 receive size is 131072, low water is 32768

driver: state time 47.941 free kps: 6970 space: 83132928 taper: idle idle-dumpers: 9 qlen tapeq: 0 runq: 1 roomq: 0 wakeup: 86400 driver-idle: no-hold

driver: interface-state time 47.941 if : free 1970 if ETH1: free 1000 if LOCAL: free 4000

driver: hdisk-state time 47.941 hdisk 0: free 83132928 dumpers 1

driver: result time 242.536 from dumper0: DONE 00-00001 1505880 716333 210 [sec 209.561 kb 716333 kps 3418.2 orig-kb 1505880]

driver: finished-cmd time 242.553 dumper0 dumped 127.0.0.1:sda3

driver: send-cmd time 242.553 to taper: FILE-WRITE 00-00002 /backup/dumps/20041203/127.0.0.1.sda3.0 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sda3 0 20041203

driver: startaflush: FIRST 127.0.0.1 sda3 716366 78387200

driver: state time 242.553 free kps: 7000 space: 83169714 taper: writing idle-dumpers: 10 qlen 

tapeq: 0 runq: 1 roomq: 0 wakeup: 86400 driver-idle: no-hold

driver: interface-state time 242.553 if : free 2000 if ETH1: free 1000 if LOCAL: free 4000

driver: hdisk-state time 242.553 hdisk 0: free 83169714 dumpers 0

taper: reader-side: got label DailySet-05 filenum 1

driver: result time 379.278 from taper: DONE 00-00002 DailySet-05 1 [sec 136.724 kb 716334 kps 5239.2 {wr: writers 22387 rdwait 0.000 wrwait 127.734 filemark 8.805}]

driver: finished-cmd time 379.550 taper wrote 127.0.0.1:sda3

driver: dumping 127.0.0.1:sdb1 directly to tape

driver: send-cmd time 379.550 to taper: PORT-WRITE 00-00003 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sdb1 0 20041203

driver: result time 379.550 from taper: PORT 34700

driver: send-cmd time 379.550 to dumper0: PORT-DUMP 01-00004 34700 127.0.0.1 fffffeff9ffe0f sdb1 NODEVICE 0 1970:1:1:0:0:0 GNUTAR |;bsd-auth;compress-fast;index;

driver: state time 379.550 free kps: 6970 space: 83886080 taper: writing idle-dumpers: 9 qlen tapeq: 0 runq: 0 roomq: 0 wakeup: 86400 driver-idle: not-idle

driver: interface-state time 379.550 if : free 1970 if ETH1: free 1000 if LOCAL: free 4000

driver: hdisk-state time 379.550 hdisk 0: free 83886080 dumpers 0

dumper: pid 17926 receive size is 131072, low water is 32768

```

And finally, output from my info files (note 2 don't contain anything):

```
molar 127.0.0.1 # pwd

/etc/amanda/info/curinfo/127.0.0.1

molar 127.0.0.1 # ls

sda3  sda4  sdb1

molar sda3 # cat info

version: 0

command: 0

full-rate: 3411.000000

full-comp: 0.475691

incr-rate:

incr-comp:

stats: 0 1505880 716333 210 1102124113 1 DailySet-05

last_level: 0 1

//

molar sda3 # cd ../

molar 127.0.0.1 # ls

sda3  sda4  sdb1

molar 127.0.0.1 # cat sda4/info

molar 127.0.0.1 # cat sdb1/info

molar 127.0.0.1 #

```

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Josh

----------

## bfdi533

Did you ever get this working?

----------

## JjcampNR

I successfully got backups running, but have yet to attempt to restore from them, I plan on trying that tomorrow.  There were a few problems with my configuration including some conflicting xinetd.conf entries and some permission problems.  Also I didn't realize that the dump-type I was using was attempting to run Dump on the filesystem, and since I used ReiserFS that doesn't work, since ReiserFS does not support Dump.  I fixed the xinetd entries, permissions, and changed from the default of Dump to GNUTAR and I was able to write to tape.  Now I just have to see if what I wrote is any good.

If you need help with something feel free to post and I'll take a look.  Also, I found there are usually a few people that are in #amanda that provide some good suggestions and tips.

--Josh

----------

## bfdi533

Thanks for the update.

I still need to get the correct cables so that I can even see that SCSI tape library I plan to use.

In your opinion, should I start working on getting the backups working using disk as my "tape" first or should I work on getting the tape library working first?

----------

## JjcampNR

I think either way you'll run into many of the same issues, so I'd start with whatever you have access to first.  If you're waiting for cables for you tape drive, try giving the disk mode a shot.  Once you're done, you can always copy the config file over to a new backup scheme and make small changes.  That's one of the nice things about Amanda, once you get the major issues taken care of creating multiple configurations is simple.

If you run into any problems, let me know and I'll help however I can.  Setting up Amanda can sometimes be a tough job if you've never done it before (as I learned), but after you go through it once it's really not bad to do again.

--Josh

----------

## fjf3

I've been trying to get amanda to email me the results of amcheck and amdump without much success. I don't want to try and install postfix so I've been tinkering with ssmtp wihtout much luck. Do you remember how you set amanda up?

----------

## JjcampNR

I never bothered to configure Amanda to send email reports although if your system is capable of sending mail it should be as easy as entering the email address in the amanda.conf config file on the mailto line, see mine above (although mine wasn't sending mail outside, only to a local account).  To test if you can send email try issuing this command:  

```
echo "Testing Email" | mail email@yourdomain.com
```

  If that sends mail you should be all set, if not you probably have a misconfiguration in whatever program you're using to send mail.  

As it turned out once I got Amanda configured and running correctly the company I was doing the work for upped the amount of data they needed to backup.  Since they only had a single tape drive, I had to come up with a different solution to backup what now turned out to be about 250GB of data.  What I ended up doing was installing BackupPC (open source) and using a drive caddy to easily change drives and bring them offsite.  If you need help getting BackupPC configured let me know, I'll be glad to help.  I'm currently working with one of the developers to get an ebuild ready so that should be coming out soonish, I can probably get you one to try if you're interested.

If you have basic Amanda configuration questions (you can't get dumps to run, errors, etc) I can try to help, but the best place for support is probably the IRC channel.  Most of the people in the IRC channel are on some form of European time so if you're a US resident you may find that checking late in the day works best.  If all else fails join the amanda-users email list, and idle in the chat room, people there are knowledgeable and more than willing to help.

----------

## fjf3

I appreciate your help. I used amanda a long time ago when I was responsible for the network and *nix machines at the college of engineering where I was studing so I am somewhat familiar with it in a very mixed environment. It is much better now (about 7 years later  :Smile:  ).

I am using a couple of slow (but big) IDE drives and using the tape changer script. That is working good so I don't really have a need for spanning tapes, etc. If I remember even then that was an asked for feature for amanda.  :Smile:  Even then I find the guaranteed minimum full backup every so often approach to be very good at using the tapes/network to the max without having to fiddle with it.

At work with the NT machines, we are always running out of tape on Mondays when we do the full backups and then the rest of the week we barely use 10% of the tapes. That is where amanda shines in my opinion.

----------

